# Welcome!!!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I would like to take this opportunity to welcome all of you and introduce myself as your moderator for the Big Game Forums. I have been hunting deer for 14 years with a gun, and have hunted with a bow off and on over the last 6 years. I have yet to get after it for elk, etc. and am excited to hear your stories and methods for taking other big game. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to email me at [email protected]. Again welcome and I look forward to getting to know all of our members and guests.

_________________
Eric Hustad
Fishing and Big Game Director
Nodak Outdoors Field Staff
NodakOutdoors.com

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-03-01 16:32 ]

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-03-01 16:35 ]


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

One time I shot a deer with a Daisy Red Ryder. Everyone knows they pattern so well. It was the coolest thing ever. Hey Eric! How have you been?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hello Robert!! I've been good, thank you very much. The winter is getting long though so I thought I would take the little guy to the sportsman show tomorrow and let him try to catch a trout. How are things with you??? Are you coming up to chase the snows this spring??


----------

